# back sweeten mead



## openbeerz (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello mead experts,I have a five gallon batch of jao mead that has been ageing for one year and it's still not very good,since this batch fermented to dry we would like to back sweeten it,should we use a suger syrup or I was thinking it might be better to boil some honey with water and use that,anyone have any thoughts on this.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 11, 2009)

I personally would use a simple syrup to backsweeten it


----------



## vcasey (Feb 11, 2009)

I use honey to back sweeten my meads. But I would not add the honey to water, I would add honey to to the mead and mix it well until you get the sweetness you want.
VPC


----------



## openbeerz (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for thehelp,I went with a little of boath and now it's a lot better tasting,in fact it's allmost good


----------



## GrantLee63 (Feb 12, 2009)

JAO will finish sweet - almost cloyingly so - when made exactly as the original recipe describes, including the use of bread yeast. I'm going to guess that your recipe was somewhat altered?

- GL63


----------



## Dean (Feb 12, 2009)

I've had a few batches of JAO finish dry with bread yeast, and yes, I've added honey and water to it as well as SORBATE to stabilize it to prevent re-ferm.


----------



## openbeerz (Feb 12, 2009)

We did use bread yeast on this batch and it did ferment dry also had a bitter taste from the oranges I am guessing from the peel of the orange at least that's what it taste like,I have read on here that quit a few people complain about the the bitter orange peel taste would it be better to peel the oranges to eliminate that taste.


----------

